# Second IUI success BFP *No symptoms*



## anxiousLady

Finally I get to post here after trying to conceive for two years got my BFP at 11 dpo with chlomid & second IUI. First beta at 14 dpo confirmed by doctor is 374 !!!!

I had no symptoms until 13 dpo the big thing for me was missing my usual PMS which is pretty severe and I spot starting 10 dpo every cycle this cycle however no spotting, no pms and that's it. After trying for 2 years and taking tons of tests I gave up pretty much. 

1dpo to 9dpo - no symptoms
10 dpo - The usual pre-AF cramps started lost hope already!
11 dpo - Cramps. Tested in the evening with first response just for the heck of it to see if ovidrel trigger is out (last cycle the trigger was out at 9 dpo). I was shocked and in disbelief to see the test line came up within seconds and pretty dark.

12 dpo - Just cramps no symptoms, nada, no sore breasts nothing...
13 dpo - no symptoms in the morning, pm extreme thirst hit my throat was sticking .
14 dpo - Extreme thirst
15 dpo - Fatigue, thirst 

This TTC journey has been extremely hard and mentally draining I wouldn't have done it without this website and reading the supportive posts. I pray to God to bless all of you ladies. Tons of baby dust to you all.
 



Attached Files:







TEST.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Rato

Omg!! Congradulations!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats !!! x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hope1409

Congrats Hun, you give me hope :) I just had my third and final iui with clomid yesterday. I have also been ttc 15 months since my mc so I understand how draining it gets. Thank you for posting and giving women, like myself, some hope! Happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## stayinhappy

Super happy for you!! All the best!!


----------



## littlejenx

congratulations great postives x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats! Awesome 1st beta.


----------

